# Stange behaviour during pregnancy?



## CherryPie (Oct 13, 2009)

My pregnant girl is behaving a bit strange this morning
The vet told me yesterday she's about 5 weeks in. This morning she's crouching low and raising her bum into the air like when they're in heat. She's even moving her tail out of the way.
Is this normal? Is there a reason for it? Or is her bulging belly just getting uncomfortable to lie on?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## CherryPie (Oct 13, 2009)

I thought I'd answer my own question here in case someone needs the answer in the future
Spoke to the vet today. He said sometimes they do come on heat during pregnancy and he didn't seem at all worried about it. I was told its possible for them to be pregnant with two litters at the same time. Needless to say she will NOT be going out! She's acting a bit more normal today, been sleeping a lot and her belly's still big and hard. He told me not to worry about it
Fingers crossed everythings still ok then!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

CherryPie said:


> I was told its possible for them to be pregnant with two litters at the same time.


What!?! No way! :yikes I'd never heard of that before! How strange. Maybe it isn't very common, but it *can* be a possibility? Yowza...during parturition (birth) how on Earth would the cat's body know which litter to deliver first and then wait the proper amount of time for the other litter to grow before *their* parturition?! Strange!
_...learn something new every day!..._


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

You know what. If she's in heat it's far more likely she's not pregnant than that she is. How did the vet determine that she was pregnant and how far gone she was? Did he do an ultrasound och x-rays?

It's quite possible she's been pregnant but had a miscarriage or that she's had a pseudopregnancy (happens when a queen ovulates but no eggs are fertillized).

I've heard people saying that a caat can carry two litters at the same time, that the pregnant queen between week 3 and 4 can get pregnant again. I've never found any scientific proof of it though. My personal belief is that some try to find an explanation as to why some kittens are born prematurely or very small. 

As far as I know (and I've really tried to find scientific prooof for this phenomenon) it's just as likely a pregnant cat will get pregnant as a pregnant woman will. Meaning, it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## CherryPie (Oct 13, 2009)

He's probably got about 40 years experience. No ultra sound, just a good feel - said he could feel the babies. If it was a false pregnancy, would there be "babies" to feel? I don't know how these things work. I do know what you mean - that perhaps I'm just seeing what I want to - we all do it. I do, I know I do. Which is why I'm just waiting to see what happens.

Humans getting pregnant whilst already pregnant is possible and does happen - granted, its enormously rare, but it does happen. I know with guinea pigs, the reason they can get pregnant when already pregnant is due to them having two uterine horns and they are able to carry a litter in each. I have no idea how the body differentiates during birth.

My Fiona isn't yowling and charging head-on at the door every time someone goes near it. She's just doing a little light flirting. I'm not worried. There's nothing I can do either way :wink:


----------



## CherryPie (Oct 13, 2009)

Went to see the vet again on the weekend after Fiona's belly started getting smaller. It was a different vet at the same practice this time. He said she isn't pregnant. But I trust both and her belly WAS growing....... No baby kitties for us here though. She must have lost them. Maybe she was already absorbing them back into her when i saw a vet the first time. Who knows.....
She's had her first vaccination now though and will be spayed once I've sold enough stuff on ebay to fund it :lol: 

(and thats a joke! I wouldn't have them if I couldn't afford them!)


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Well, I know it is sad to lose a litter but at the same time (_since I foster for a cat rescue_) I am glad she won't have another litter of kittens. I'm also glad you are getting her spayed. Let us know how she does.
heidi =^..^=


----------

